# Ideas for a cooking shed



## kevinwi (Jun 30, 2015)

Got the Lang trailer parked in the garage and tired of wheeling it out to use it. 

I'm looking for ideas on a cooking shed to park it in to keep it out of the rain/snow.  

Show me your pictures for ideas I can steal...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
Am I going to need a smoke stack?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2015)

Would a lean-to, enclosed on one side and one end work....


----------



## airskeeter (Jul 3, 2015)

I bought a carport and have the best of both worlds, a place to smoke out of the rain and I can pull it right out when I want. 21x12 for $750.00.

Something like this...http://ezcarports.com/catalog/image...ular-single-wide-carport-10x20-ezcarports.jpg


----------



## kevinwi (Jul 6, 2015)

I've thought both about the lean-to off the garage and also the ready made shed.  both possibilities.

How does the smoke react at the roof of the shed?


----------



## airskeeter (Jul 13, 2015)

Just flows on out. I really hope it would stain it a little, like Mueller's in Austin!













IMG_0049.png



__ airskeeter
__ Jul 13, 2015


----------



## kevinwi (Jul 13, 2015)

wow..makes that smoker look tiny! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## airskeeter (Jul 13, 2015)

it's about 30x30. The Grass is now covered by a 30x30 piece of belt from one of the lumber/ paper mills here.


----------



## cats49er (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about  a 20X26 carport like that.But I want to have a full wall on the windy side to,store my wood along that side.You can use tarps to  cover sides and ends as needed and you can get them built to what ever height you want. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## airskeeter (Jul 13, 2015)

To do it again, I would do the same. My wood is piled on the near corner in two of these homemade wood racks covered by Tyvek...













rack.jpg



__ airskeeter
__ Jul 13, 2015





One rack of Oak and one of Pecan...staying dry for daddy!


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Jul 16, 2015)

I built a little overhead for mine utilizing the corner of my little back yard:













1.jpg



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


















2.jpg



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


















3.jpg



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


















4.jpg



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


----------



## kevinwi (Jul 16, 2015)

throttlejunkie1 said:


> I built a little overhead for mine utilizing the corner of my little back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nicely done! What was the final cost?


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Jul 16, 2015)

The lumber was free.  Cost $80 for 5 corrugated pieces of sheet metal from HD plus the rubber grommet tin screws.

Here is some pics of the chimney I put in too













IMG_1400.JPG



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


















IMG_1401.JPG



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Jul 16, 2015


----------



## slickjack (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the idea, I'll put something similar together, I will need to peak the roof since we get like 12 ft of snow here in winter, will look like a smoking igloo.


----------

